# Disable Remote option on Tivo Andoid/IOS App



## grover4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Note: I've already submitted this to Tivo - just placing it here to see if there are any "seconds". 

My kids have the Tivo App on their phone/tablets and they love it. Especially the ability to watch live TV! But - ocassionally they accidentally click Watch on TV - and my channel sudddenly changes! I would love to be able to disable the Remote Control feature on selected devices. 

grover4
Tivo Premiere 4 - Lifetime
Tivo Stream


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

not from me.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

grover4 said:


> Note: I've already submitted this to Tivo - just placing it here to see if there are any "seconds".
> 
> My kids have the Tivo App on their phone/tablets and they love it. Especially the ability to watch live TV! But - ocassionally they accidentally click Watch on TV - and my channel sudddenly changes! I would love to be able to disable the Remote Control feature on selected devices.
> 
> ...


Are they using the Apple app remote or are you saying that when they select live TV it takes over the channel you are watching? You can turn off remote network control in the settings. I don't use the Apple app to watch live TV but doing so just records the selected live channel, I'm not sure if I understand the issue in how it effects your viewing when this occurs.


----------



## grover4 (Apr 8, 2014)

eboydog said:


> Are they using the Apple app remote or are you saying that when they select live TV it takes over the channel you are watching?


They are "accidentally" clicking "Watch on TV" instead of "Watch on iPhone". Suddenly "The Blacklist" is switched over to Zach and Cody or something.



eboydog said:


> You can turn off remote network control in the settings.


I *think* you can only do this on the Tivo DVR itself. I'm trying to avoid this this as I want to be able to control it with *my* iPhone. I just don't want every device in the house being a remote.

Just imagine 5 remotes in the house all with the ability to control the TV you are watching at any time - all from some other room.

If there is a way to disable this in the App - I haven't found it.....


----------

